# Help needed - Colonic Inertia



## 18373 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi everyone, I was just diagnosed with colonic inertia or 'slow transit constipation'. Nothing new, I ve been severely constipated since childhood! My doctor has just done a Sitz Marker test and out of 50 markers more than 40 were still in, accross the bowel after a week.. I was hoping he would have a solution, maybe even surgery. I ve had all kinds of treatments on the market, forlax, zelnorm, milk of magnesia, metamucil, fibrolax, senna etc and Nothing worked. The only pill which did was dulcolax, with which I managed to carry on with life but eventually I had to take more, 6-7 pills at night to get just the smallest reaction.My doctor has just sent me back with a combination of Zelnorm and another salty substance(don t recall the name now..)I feel so let down, trying again a treatment which I already know wont work. He also mentioned that some people live on using super harsh 'cleansers' twice a week usually used pre-coloscopy. I am 26 and suffered for more than 15 years. This is not the life I want (going from extreme constipation to washing yourself off with harsh medicine..) I just don t know what to do anymore.. I just about came back from my doctor s appointment and feel desperate, sitting at home and crying..If you know of anything or can tell me some advice please do







thanks


----------



## 21731 (Jul 12, 2006)

Just a quick question - are you also posting in the HealingWell forum? I really hope that to be the case. You will find more help and information there regarding Colonic Inertia and the Total Colectomy. I'm also an active member there and so blessed to have been referred there by a dear friend!!


----------



## 18373 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Robin, yes I am, we got confused lol I m jac you just sent me a mail..Hope all is well with you!


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

adviceseeker,I dont have a formal diagnossis but I suspect colonic inertia too for myself. i currently take- and it works great- zelnorm 2 x day, reglan, milk of mag and miralax- as long as its watery and I have some motility drugs to push it out Im good to go- i do not use harsh stuff , have no cramping or do I go all day- 4 times in the morning then im done for the day-I have to take two doses of miralax- heapin g capfuls but the dr. agreed to the script and it works for me. Ill be in prayer you find your " cocktail" that works for you.God blesslori


----------



## 18373 (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks lori, I will see if this works for me..eventhough I feel i tried every possible combination







thanks for your time


----------



## 15050 (Feb 28, 2007)

I totally feel your pain! I was diagnosed with colon inertia about 20 years ago (but have had problems years before that). I'm 51 now and the only time I have a BM is when I take senna granules...about every 4 days or so. It's a horrible way to live. Two years ago I was diagnosed with Barretts Esophagus, which I am sure is from all the food sitting in my stomach and refluxing back. I've tried zelnorm and milk of mag together, and I've tried miralax, but never all 3 together. My doc won't give me reglan. He did give me ethromycin, but I can't take it; it makes me very nauseous. I wish I had an answer for you--and for me, too. Dulcolax don't work well for me. How often do you take them? When I have tried them, I find myself going all day long. Even with the senna, it can take a few hours to "clean out", but not nearly as long as the dulcolax. What a way to live!Janie


----------



## 18373 (Mar 17, 2007)

hi janie thanks for your answer..Nothing works for me except dulcolax, and I have to go way over doses to have any kind of bowel movement.My doctor just put me on a new treatment , which I have to top with dulcolax as the effect is that of drinking water, basically nothing. I think surgery will be my only resort and I will talk to my doctor about it..Hope you will find a solution!


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

when you " od" on dulcolax does it give you watery d? my problem lies in not getting out watery stuff unless I have a motility drug- reglan and zelnorm and Im sure you see the problem now with zelnorm off market- was wondering if dulcolax would get it out for me and do you have to go all day or are you finished in the morning? I may resoprt to a stimulant if the dr. takes me off reglan too....


----------



## 22626 (Nov 25, 2006)

I, too, have colonic inertia. I know how frustrating and scary it can be. I thought I'd share the cocktail/combo that works for me. I take 1/2 tsp of erythromycin before meals (and before miralax.) I take 51 grams of Miralax daily- all at once. I also take 100 mg of colace in the AM and PM. If I don't feel emptied out, I occasionally use MOM- as much as I need to- and zelnorm to get things moving. (Zelnorm, used regularly actually constipates me more.) Of course, I exercise alot and drink lots of water. I deal with occasional nausea and have trouble keeping my weight up. Wondered if this was an issue for you? Best of luck!Julie


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

Your condition is very severe obviously. I am not sure I can help you. But here is an idea.The only thing that ever worked for me (other than lots of harsh senna stimulant laxative) is VERY strenuous aerobic exercise for 50-60 minutes. Your heart must be working hard and you may feel short of breath, but it works. No meds (including zelnorm or miralax) have ever worked for me. But if I swim or use the treadmill very vigorously for 50-60 minutes, then I get results the NEXT MORNING, provided I drink several cups of strong coffee the NEXT morning. I hope your heart and lungs are in good enough condition for you to swim, use the treadmill, etc. for 50-50 minutes. Please check this out with your doctor. I have asthma, which is a major problem, but when my breathing is fairly good, or at least O.K., then I do the vigorous swimming or treadmill for 50-60 minutes in the afternoon or early evening and really do get results the next morning (but only by drinking strong coffee the morning). I know this works because when I cannot exercise (due to severe asthma or being out of town without access to a treadmill), the constipation returns in full force. And mild exercise such as walking does NOT work at all. I like to walk but it accomplishes nothing. It has to be continuous aeorbic exercise for 50-60 minutes where my heart really pumps and where I am using my maximum breating capacity.


----------



## 15050 (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie, thanks for the advice. I take 2 colace a day, plus zelnorm twice a day. I was also taking ethrymycin(sp?) but it makes me so nauseous. None of that works until I take my senokot every few days. Since taking zelnorm, the senokot works much faster and better, but I guess I won't be taking zelnorm much longer. I also have a terrible problem with reflux, which I'm sure is from the constipation. I have spoken to a surgeon who recommends removing my colon, but my gastrologist thinks I should stick with the senokot as long as it works. This is just so discouraging to have to work so hard to do something that should be so natural. My husband and I are very active, and it just really cramps my style. I am constantly making up reasons we can't attend a function, because how do you just say, "sorry, but I have to stay home and poop tomorrow night". I've lived like this since I was around 20 (I'm 51 now) but it's just not fun, is it?


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

Doxie,I take 500mg magnesium oxide tablets before bedtime and 125mg magnesium oxide when i wake up. You may have to take it for 4 or 5 days to get things going. Its the only thing that works for me. Been on it now for 18 months with no problems.


----------



## 15050 (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks for the advice...I'll definitely try magnesium oxide. Do you have colon inertia? Do you ever have the "urge" without taking your pills? Because I've tried so many things over the years, it's hard to believe that will work, but I will definitely try it!!


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

Doxie,I dont have a degree in colonic inertia but i dont need one to know what is constipation and so if the pills will cure constipation i say they will cure colonic inertia or whatever else might be causing constipation but only for as long as the pills are being consumed. Look at it this way a vitamin C deficiency causes scurvy, and vitamin D deficiency causes rickets, maybe magnesium deficiency causes constipation.


----------

